# Dont know if i have DP...help?



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

So..i usually dont get on these websites but i really didnt know where else to turn. I am a teen and lately i have been experiencing strange thoughts. it started about a month ago when i was out to lunch with my family. Without warning, i immediately started to experience thoughts i shouldnt even have been worried about. i began to think of my eyesight and my awareness of life seemed to change. Lately i have felt like im not even myself, like im a totally different person and my personality is gone.although i see through my eyes, i feel like i percieve life through another person.Whenever i see someone it is hard to talk to them because i feel like im a totally different person as said above. It has gotten so bad that i have gotten bad anxiety and startling thoughts, i am stressed out, and i have begun trembling for no reason.When i look at my hands, i cant believe theyre my hands, and when i speak, it feels like im not in control. i feel i have lost my personality and am living another life Also, i have not been eating very well. Sleep seems to be the only place i am comfortable. Going to school is torture sometimes because i feel like im trapped. Is this DP or am i just going mentally insane over things i have no control over? I would really appreciate some answers because i have no clue what to do. Thank you if you can answer my questions .


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not a doctor so of course i can't formally diagnose, but after nearly a decade of having DP i'm pretty certain that's what you have. I certainly don't think you're going mentally insane. The thing that stands out most to me is what you said about looking at your hands, that's a symptom that many on here suffer, and its my main symptom. Did something trigger you when you were out with your parents or did it juts randomly come on? Most times there is an incident that triggers DP/DR whether it be a panic attack or drug induced.


----------



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for answering. like i said, i probably wouldntve gotten on here if i didn't think i needed help. and no..nothing really triggered it. but I'm a worrier and sometimes am constantly having weird thoughts and 'what ifs?' Sometimes a thought will just manifest in my head until i worry about it a lot or become anxious.Even when i feel calm sometimes what i was thinking will come out of the blue and make me anxious again. Lately I've been trying to eat better, which has boosted my mood somewhat and helped me slightly, but i still feel somewhat disconnected. For now, i think I'm going to try to eat better and try some tecniques to help for a week or so and see if they can help me. Knowing me, I'm trying to hope its a phase. i thank you so much though for the advice and will probably be looking back at these forums in the near future, in case i need any more good advice from the smart people on here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

No problem, there'll always be someone here to listen!


----------



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

Im glad to know that there are people who can relate . and Im suprised im back on here so quickly, after only a day or so, but ive felt weird lately. Ive begun to feel like i cant think. Ive felt like im not even a person, and again, broken. ive begun to ask myself why im here and even if i have a personality or how can i form my own thoughts. i kind of feel like my mind is on two different levels. Lately i guess ive had better days than others.And every time i have a bad day, they seem to get worse and i have even weirder thoughts. i wish i could get back on that plane of mental control and i guess wholeness, but its seemed impossible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Those are those existential thoughts my friend. They are a huge symptom with DP, i juts had some myself a little while ago, they suck but they are something we learn to cope and deal with because at the end of the day, we are real, and we are here!


----------



## mystikalpsychosis (Oct 19, 2014)

reecewilde said:


> So..i usually dont get on these websites but i really didnt know where else to turn. I am a teen and lately i have been experiencing strange thoughts. it started about a month ago when i was out to lunch with my family. Without warning, i immediately started to experience thoughts i shouldnt even have been worried about. i began to think of my eyesight and my awareness of life seemed to change. Lately i have felt like im not even myself, like im a totally different person and my personality is gone.although i see through my eyes, i feel like i percieve life through another person.Whenever i see someone it is hard to talk to them because i feel like im a totally different person as said above. It has gotten so bad that i have gotten bad anxiety and startling thoughts, i am stressed out, and i have begun trembling for no reason.When i look at my hands, i cant believe theyre my hands, and when i speak, it feels like im not in control. i feel i have lost my personality and am living another life Also, i have not been eating very well. Sleep seems to be the only place i am comfortable. Going to school is torture sometimes because i feel like im trapped. Is this DP or am i just going mentally insane over things i have no control over? I would really appreciate some answers because i have no clue what to do. Thank you if you can answer my questions .


What I just want to say is that the more you "tap into these thoughts" the more shit you will be in. Because I used to have episodes of depersonalization/derealization until I obsessed so hard about these exisitenital thoughts and tried to SELF DIAGNOSE for so long, I know suffer from chronic dp/dr. This is not a place you want to be, but at the same time I understand how debilitating and consuming these thoughts and new experiences you are having can be, its awful. But just dont become so self aware, you loose your grip on reality forever. I literally ruined my own brain doing this, and coping with chemicals of all kinds, exacerbating and changing my brain forever. Accepting this fate is a few steps ahead of you, so don't think too much of it. I believe in you. No one else might but I know, and I believe you.


----------



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks. Lately i have been trying to keep my mind off my existenial thoughts, but it seems to only get worse. In the past week, ive felt like im two totally different people. like, i know i have my personality, but my mind has basically been almost stopping it with my other thoughts such as "Look! Your a person! Your living! You can make your own thoughts!" Or "Why are you here?" Are you even you? Are you even a person?" Its been scary. Also, it seems like when my mind ISNT asking these questions,, it goes back to the weird state of mind where i feel im seeing differently. i feel at constant tug of war with my own thoughts.Socializing sometimes helps take my mind off of it, but sometimes it just makes my frightened. Is there something i can do to at least keep these thoughts basically at bay? Thank you for all the replies, its nice to know people are out there for you.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

That will go away In a few weeks if you just laugh at the thoughts when they come to your head. U got a let go of the fear for this bitch


----------



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok ill try. thanks


----------



## reecewilde (Nov 21, 2014)

ive been trying to take the good advice on here, but none of it seems to help.  lately ive been worse, it seems like. Ive been getting extremely bad existential thoughts, and ive started to become slightly afraid of all the thought i have. Ive felt hopless. Just recently ive even been wondering if im getting schizophrenia (dont know if i spelled that right! ) multiple personalities, or even if my mind has a mind of its own and its controlling me and i cant control it. These thoughts have been really scaring me, and i dont know what to do.
im sorry if i keep asking for help and if i sound desperate, but im pretty new to this and i just feel hopeless. thank you for the replies.


----------

